# First Look of Ethera EVI by Zero-G



## donbodin (Apr 17, 2018)

When I dug into Ethera EVI, I expected some great vocal instruments but the sheer volume of synths, pads, glitch percussion and more really blew me away. Another very useful and inspiring toolkit from Zero-G. 
Thoughts, videos and screenshots: http://bit.ly/2HIs46v



Ethera EVI by Zero-G is available here: http://bit.ly/2JU4JQ0


----------



## Mornats (Apr 17, 2018)

Am I bad for watching your first look video whilst already downloading Ethera EVI?


----------



## donbodin (Apr 17, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Am I bad for watching your first look video whilst already downloading Ethera EVI?


No actually I do the same thing. That way I can get an idea of some of the presets while I wait for the download


----------



## Mornats (Apr 17, 2018)

:D

I was impressed enough with the videos on the Time & Space site and that, combined with my experience with the other Ethera libraries, was enough for me to buy it. I think the fact that your video is over an hour long is testament to the volume of content in here. I'm enjoying the detail of your walkthrough whilst the download chugs away.


----------

